# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 90 Gal. Echinodoren tank.



## Du (Feb 26, 2004)

Greetings.

Startted in June 2003.
My Echinodoren collection, near 15 hybrids.
GH -140 ppm
CA - 80 ppm
Mg - 60 ppm
NH4\NH3 - not detected
NO2 - 0.3 ppm
NO3 - 10 ppm
PO4 - 1 ppm
Fe - 0.2 ppm
J (as KJ) ~ 0.001 ppm.
CO2 ~ 20 ppm
PH ~ 7
T = 23C

Heating cable EDEN 80 w.
Hagen Quick Filter 301 + RENA UV 9W.
MH 2x150W (BLV 5200+Philips CDM 4200)


----------



## Du (Feb 26, 2004)

Greetings.

Startted in June 2003.
My Echinodoren collection, near 15 hybrids.
GH -140 ppm
CA - 80 ppm
Mg - 60 ppm
NH4\NH3 - not detected
NO2 - 0.3 ppm
NO3 - 10 ppm
PO4 - 1 ppm
Fe - 0.2 ppm
J (as KJ) ~ 0.001 ppm.
CO2 ~ 20 ppm
PH ~ 7
T = 23C

Heating cable EDEN 80 w.
Hagen Quick Filter 301 + RENA UV 9W.
MH 2x150W (BLV 5200+Philips CDM 4200)


----------

